# Horse Art RPG? Anyone play?



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

do you think that you could do a line art for me


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

What would you be looking for? I may have some time next week to work on one


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

may be a rearing horse or something I don't really mind


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I play HARPG, too.  I also play in EARP (which is just a simplified HARPG). The good thing is that HARPG is "on your own time," you can take as long as you need. You can look me up at _Wintersmith-Stables_ and _KissMyApp_. (_Kiss My App_ is still in progress.) 

I _really_ love the community and it helped me excel in my equine artwork.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah, I just hate the naming restrictions..especially with so many breeds...so I play HARPG, but I don't register with them anymore. Most associations in the game let you still enter shows and most people let you use their stallions even if you aren't a part of _the_ HARPG. 

I just chucked a bunch of my horses off my game account to start over fresh--I had a few that had somewhat impossible color combos that I needed to be rid of  And I'm still cleaning house...lol But CompassPointFarms is my game acct. Stauffer is where I post anything else.


----------



## Pony10girl (Sep 1, 2010)

i do a bit havent done for a long time but would happerly start up again if i hd people to play wid


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Join back in!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

feel free to join back in as I do the same! I took a hiatus due to being super busy with work, but I'm slowly getting back into it..I'm planning on finishing another horse for my "stable o ponies" tomorrow. And I'm hashing out my breed registry that I'm making up.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I do! I'm EthanQ.deviantart.com ! I have a ranch that breeds Iberian and pintaloosa Spanish Mustangs! haha


----------

